# Coronakrise senkt den Stromkonsum um 5,7 Prozent und erhöht Anteil erneuerbarer Energien



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Coronakrise senkt den Stromkonsum um 5,7 Prozent und erhöht Anteil erneuerbarer Energien*

						Die Coronakrise hat den Stromkonsum in Deutschland im ersten Halbjahr 2020 um 5,7 Prozent gesenkt. Das geht vornehmlich auf die Wirtschaft während des Lockdowns zurück. Dadurch schiebt sich auch der Anteil erneuerbarer Energien auf über 50 Prozent. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Coronakrise senkt den Stromkonsum um 5,7 Prozent und erhöht Anteil erneuerbarer Energien*


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ist der Stromverbrauch gestiegen. 

Faceshields gedruckt mit dem 3D Drucker bis zum abwinken, die MPCNC gebaut und viel viel Filament verbraten. Bin auf meine Stromrechnung gespannt, ich gehe von 25% Mehrverbrauch aus.


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2020)

In Privathaushalten ist ja auch der Stromverbrauch gestiegen.
Aber in der Industrie/Wirtschaft eben nicht.


----------



## Leonidas_I (31. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> In Privathaushalten ist ja auch der Stromverbrauch gestiegen.
> Aber in der Industrie/Wirtschaft eben nicht.


Also doppelt negativ. Sehr gut.


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2020)

Und jetzt schauen wir uns die Arbeitslosenzahlen an....


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Juli 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Und jetzt schauen wir uns die Arbeitslosenzahlen an....



Solche Nebensächlichkeiten haben doch noch keine Regierung gestört, damit ruinierst du doch nur die supi dupi Ökostimmung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> *... Dadurch schiebt sich auch der Anteil erneuerbarer Energien auf über 50 Prozent. ...*


Und das ganz ohne Speicher. Das ist ein Freude und zeigt, was regelungstechnisch machbar ist. Gab es Stromausfälle  wegen Instabilitäten?  Scheinbar nicht, zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden. Was wurde früher alles an Gerüchten in die Welt gesetzt, um die EE zu sabotieren. Schlimmste Szenarien wurden konstruiert von totalem Black Out und so weiter. Mir ist klar, dass das nicht ohne teure Eingriffe ging, aber wir sehen jetzt, es geht. Und der Anteil kann noch weiter erhöht werden, bis Stromspeicher in großem Stil notwendig werden.

Und jetzt müssen wir beginnen, andere Sektoren auf Strom umzustellen. Z.B. den Verkehr mit dem Konzept überdachter Autobahnen mit Solarzellen drauf. Hätten wir blos noch unsere eigene Solarindustrie, die von Merkel leider dem chinesischen Dumping schutzlos überlassen wurde. Auch unsere ehemals starke Windenergie wird Stück für Stück zerschlagen. Es ist ein Drama.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Solche Nebensächlichkeiten haben doch noch keine  Regierung gestört, damit ruinierst du doch nur die supi dupi  Ökostimmung.


Seit EInführung des EEG 2000 sind die  Arbeitslosenzahlen von ehedem über 12% auf 6% gefallen. Soviel zu  "Regenerative Energie zerstört Arbeitsplätze". Natürlich gibt es noch  andere Faktoren, aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass die EE unsere  Wirtschaft zerstört.


----------



## Captain-S (31. Juli 2020)

Ich hab hier eine interessante Seite für euch,
da kann man den aktuellen Strommix für Deutschland und Europa sehen:

electricityMap | Live CO&#8322; emissions of electricity consumption

Gibts auch als App für Smartphone.


----------



## NForcer (31. Juli 2020)

Ja, also ein Grund mal wieder die Preise zu erhöhen oder`? Wird ja mal wieder Zeit. Diese Kosten des Stroms kotzen mich nur noch an


----------



## Kondar (31. Juli 2020)

> Die Strompreise in Deutschland sind im Europa-Ranking ganz vorne. Grund  dafür sind vor allem die hohen staatlichen Abgaben, die in Deutschland  rund 52% betragen.



tja da fehlen mir die Worte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2020)

NForcer schrieb:


> Diese Kosten des Stroms kotzen mich nur noch an


30 Cent für eine kWh. Hmmm, wenn ich alternativ anstatt meiner 1kW Kreissäge mit der Hand säge, spare ich 30 Cent pro Stunde und schaffe nur noch ein Zehntel. Was ist am Strom teuer? Licht mit heutigen 2-5W LED Lampen ist so billig wie nie, mein Laptop ziekt mit Bildschirm keine 10W im Desktopbetrieb, etc.

Ja, gut, der alte Deckenfluter mit 500W Birne sollte entsorgt werden.



Kondar schrieb:


> tja da fehlen mir die Worte


Das ist eine Art Verbrauchsabhängiger Steuer. Alternativ kann auch die Einkommenssteuer erhöht werden, um die notweni´digen Einnhamen zu generieren. Der Skandal ist doch nur, dass weite Teile der Industrie von vielen Abgaben befreit sind. Keine EEG Umnlage, keine Netzgebühr und entsprechend weniger Steuern. Das verzerrt den Wettbewerb in Europa. Große Frimen bekommen den Strom bei uns billiger als Firmen in Frankreich und die klagen dagegen schon vor der EU. Denn unser EEG hat den Börsenpreis für Strom implodieren lassen.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Juli 2020)

Kondar schrieb:


> tja da fehlen mir die Worte



Da fehlen mir nicht nur die Worte, das kotzt mich einfach nur noch an, was wir in diesem Land alles abdrücken müssen. Kein anderer zahlt so viele Steuern, kein anderer zahlt so viel Strom...

Hier gibt es den Vergleich der Strompreise unter den Ländern, einfach abartig, was wir zahlen müssen:

Strompreise in Europa: Was Strom in der EU kostet 2010-2020

Wir zahlen einfach grob 50% mehr als der Durchschnitt. Prost-Mahlzeit.


----------



## NotAnExit (31. Juli 2020)

Ja, bei den Strompreisen sind wir erster, bei den Steuer- und Sozialabgaben liegt nur noch Belgien vor uns. Ich bin aber ganz fest davon überzeugt, dass wir das auch noch schaffen. 

Steuer- und Sozialabgaben in den OECD-Staaten nach Familienstand 2019 | Statista


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Seit EInführung des EEG 2000 sind die  Arbeitslosenzahlen von ehedem über 12% auf 6% gefallen. Soviel zu  "Regenerative Energie zerstört Arbeitsplätze". Natürlich gibt es noch  andere Faktoren, aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass die EE unsere  Wirtschaft zerstört.



Und wie sollen diese Zahlen als ganzes was mit EEG 2000 zu tun haben? Da sind alle Faktoren drin. Und nein, natürlich zerstört es nicht unsere Wirtschaft, die zahlen die Umlagen nämlich nicht weil sie sonst zerstört würde. Der Endverbraucher zahlt alles, ob er will oder nicht. Und ob es Instabilitäten gab? Natürlich nicht, das wird ja durch die Kernkraftwerke im ausland aufgefangen, dessen Strom wir dann wieder teuer zukaufen müssen....aber hey machen wir uns die Welt, wie Sie uns gefällt. Freuen wir uns über unsere Statistiken, war schließlich echt aufwendig, sie an das gewünschte Ergebnis anzupassen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (31. Juli 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Research schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und jetzt schauen wir uns die Arbeitslosenzahlen an....
> ...



Meint Ihr die gestiegenen Arbeitslosenzahlen nach dem Ausbremsen der Energiewende, als hiesige Arbeitende in Solarenerige- und Windenergie-Unternehmen erwerbslos wurden? 



NForcer schrieb:


> Ja, also ein Grund mal wieder die Preise zu erhöhen oder`? Wird ja mal wieder Zeit. Diese Kosten des Stroms kotzen mich nur noch an


Eine Kritik kann ich insofern verstehen, dass im Vergleich Privatverbraucher*innen gegenüber Industrie höher belastet werden. Wenn mensch dann noch die ungleiche Vermögens/Einkommensverhältnisse der  Privatverbraucher*innen hinzu zieht, dann erscheinen solche Privatverbraucher*innenpreise sozial ungerecht. Bedenke ich allerdings die Notwendigkeit für erneuerbare Energie, die Grenzen der Energieerzeugungsmenge sowie notwendige Reduzierung der CO2-Emissionen, so sind hohe Preise im Kapitalismus eine Möglichkeit, um Sparsamkeit bezüglich des Verbrauch es zu fördern. Will mensch das allerdings konsequent halten, so müsste die Industrie anhand der Preise ebenso zu sparsameren Verhalten verpflichtet werden. Ich sehe das Problem der hohen Preise in der ungleichen Verteilung der Einkommen und Vermögen. Hätten diese, HartzIV-Bezieher*innen, Menschen mit Behinderungen, Asylsuchende, Niedriglohnarbeitende, Menschen mit geringer Rente usw., mehr Geld, könnten diese auch nach diversen, in meinen Augen, erforderlichen gesellschaftlichen Umstellungen auf Ökostrom, ökologische Landwirtschaft usw. ihre Bedürfnisse befriedigen.


----------



## Citizenpete (31. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend hat Deutschland 9,7 GW (fast zu Höchstpreisen) und erst heute Morgen 8 GW importiert. Bin sehr dafür einmal die Importe für 2 Wochen auszusetzen und danach, falls die Deutschen sich noch nicht gegenseitig an die Kehle gegangen sind, noch für weitere 2 Wochen nur auf Erneuerbare zu setzen. Auf die anschließenden Diskussionen wäre ich gespannt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Juli 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Und wie sollen diese Zahlen als ganzes was mit EEG 2000 zu tun haben?


Du behauptest, dass die Arbeitslosenzahlen nicht betrachtet werden soll, weil es die Supi Dupi Ökostimmung kaputt machen würde.  Und ich sehe nicht, dass es Arbeitslosigkeit durch die EE gibt. Unter Lungenärzten vielleicht, denkt man an "Schwarze Pumpe" und den Dreck, der emittiert wurde. Da ist Windkraft weniger lungenschädlich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2020)

5,7 Prozent weniger Verbrauch _im Halbjahr_ bei 10,1 Prozent weniger Wirtschaft _im Quartal_ sehe ich als gar nicht mal so schlecht an. Im ersten Quartal lief die Wirtschaft noch gut, sollte _im Halbjahr_ also um maximal 5 Prozent eingebrochen sein und der Lockdown schädigte vor allem Geschäfte, deren Tätigkeit Strom nur zur Beleuchtung verbraucht. Die Industrie muss umgekehrt also im zweiten Quartel bei nur geringen Umsatzeinbußen viel Strom eingespart haben.




NForcer schrieb:


> Ja, also ein Grund mal wieder die Preise zu erhöhen oder`? Wird ja mal wieder Zeit. Diese Kosten des Stroms kotzen mich nur noch an



Wieso sollte Strom teurer werden, wenn weniger verbraucht wird? Die EE-Ausgleichszahlungen, wenn Atom- und Kohlestrom Netzte blockiert, sorgen zwar teilweise für kuriose Entwicklungen, aber tendenziell wird Strom bei Überangebot billiger und die Kraftwerke sind nun einmal da.



Kondar schrieb:


> > Die Strompreise in Deutschland sind im Europa-Ranking ganz vorne. Grund  dafür sind vor allem die hohen staatlichen Abgaben, die in Deutschland  rund 52% betragen.
> 
> 
> tja da fehlen mir die Worte



Ich weiß nicht, wo dieses Zitat herkommt (jedenfalls nicht aus unserer News), aber in dieser Allgemeinheit ist es falsch. Der Strom selbst ist in Deutschland vergleichsweise billig, aber die Abgabenlast wird einseitig zu Lasten der Endverbraucher verteilt. Da sie Netzausbau und EE-Förderung praktisch im Alleingang tragen, zahlen bei uns Privatkunden und Kleinunternehmer den höchsten* kWh-Preis innerhalb der EU. Aber die eigentliche Elektrizität in Form von Industriestrom für Großabnehmer ist teilweise so viel _günstiger_ als in Nachbarländern, dass niederländische Unternehmen schon mit der Verlagerung von Produktionsstandorten nach Deutschland geliebäugelt haben. Wir haben also keinen teuren Strom, nur teure Industriesubventionen, die über die Privat-Strompreise abgerechnet werden.


*: Absolut. Relativ betrachtet sind unsere Strompreise nichts außergewöhnliches. Es gibt mehrere Staaten, in denen die kWh kaum billiger ist und Deutschland ist seinerseits ein reiches Land. Vergleicht man Durchschnittseinkommen und Strompreise, lagen wir zumindest 2017 (aktuellere Zahlen habe ich gerade nicht griffbereit) ziemlich genau im Median. Beim Durchschnittsdeutschen hätte das Einkommen für 81 TWh gereicht, beim Durchschnittspanier dagegen nur für 71 TWh. Griechenland 51 TWh, Polen 47 TWh und Dauerschlusslicht Rumänien sogar nur 26 TWh. Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele wie Finnland mit 167 TWh, aber insgesamt zahlen wir für Strom auch nur soviel, wie wir uns tatsächlich leisten können. Zumindest bei mir privat sind die Stromkosten auch eher klein im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Sozialversicherungen oder Einkommenssteuer; "arbeiten gehen" wird in Deutschland also härter bestraft als "Strom verschwenden". In Anbetracht von Arbeitslosenzahlen und Klimawandel bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass es eigentlich anders herum sein sollte.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

Citizenpete schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hat Deutschland 9,7 GW (fast zu Höchstpreisen) und erst heute Morgen 8 GW importiert. Bin sehr dafür einmal die Importe für 2 Wochen auszusetzen und danach, falls die Deutschen sich noch nicht gegenseitig an die Kehle gegangen sind, noch für weitere 2 Wochen nur auf Erneuerbare zu setzen. Auf die anschließenden Diskussionen wäre ich gespannt.



Wieviel Strom exportieren wir ? 
Wie sieht die Stromaustauschsaldo?


----------



## shaboo (31. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zumindest bei mir privat sind die Stromkosten auch eher klein im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Sozialversicherungen oder Einkommenssteuer; "arbeiten gehen" wird in Deutschland also härter bestraft als "Strom verschwenden". In Anbetracht von Arbeitslosenzahlen und Klimawandel bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass es eigentlich anders herum sein sollte.


Weder zahlst Du Einkommensteuer, um Dich dafür zu bestrafen, dass Du arbeiten gehst, noch sollen Dich Abgaben wie die EEG-Umlage in erster Linie dafür bestrafen, dass Du Strom verschwendest. Ebenso wenig wie Dich die Mehrwertsteuer dafür bestrafen soll, dass Du etwas kaufst (ganz im Gegenteil; Konsum ist ja ausdrücklich erwünscht). Von daher ist diese Aussage komplett unsinnig und etwas, das ich von jemanden wie Dir nun wirklich nicht erwartet hätte.

Steuern und Abgaben sind keine Strafen, sondern sie dienen der Finanzierung des Gemeinwesens, und welchen Zusammenhang es zwischen Deiner Einkommensteuer und Deiner Stromrechnung geben soll, das erkläre uns bitte mal genauer. Deine Einkommensteuer hängt immer von Deinem ganz individuellen Einkommen ab, während Strom etwas ist, das zum Grundbedarf gehört und das sich - in gewissem Umfang und völlig unabhängig vom jeweiligen Einkommen - jeder leisten können soll. Alleine schon vor dem Hintergrund ergibt die Forderungen, das eine solle höher oder niedriger sein als das andere, wenig Sinn.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (31. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zumindest bei mir privat sind die Stromkosten auch eher klein im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Sozialversicherungen oder Einkommenssteuer; "arbeiten gehen" wird in Deutschland also härter bestraft als "Strom verschwenden". In Anbetracht von Arbeitslosenzahlen und Klimawandel bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass es eigentlich anders herum sein sollte.


Wobei wenn dann konsequenterweise auch Arbeitsinhalt (und Kapitalinvestitionsziel) hinsichtlich u.a. Umwelt/Klimaeinflüsse "bestraft" werden könnte/sollte


----------



## Lichterflug (31. Juli 2020)

Der eine Teil Gesellschaft wurde zu Kurzarbeit genötigt und der andere zum HomeOffice. Nächstes Jahr wird die Rechnung sicherlich etwas höher ausfallen, nachdem ich fast drei Monate von zu Hause aus gearbeitet habe. 
10h x 5 Tage * 12 Wochen * 0,7 kWh (grob: PC + weitere Arbeitsmittel + Licht, usw.) * 0,25€ = 105 EUR. Verrechnet?

Bei ca. 700 MA die alle von zu Hause gearbeitet habe, sind das sicherlich ein paar Euros die unser GF gespart hat, wenn auch nicht 1:1 übertragbar.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Juli 2020)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ja, bei den Strompreisen sind wir erster, bei den Steuer- und Sozialabgaben liegt nur noch Belgien vor uns. Ich bin aber ganz fest davon überzeugt, dass wir das auch noch schaffen.
> 
> Steuer- und Sozialabgaben in den OECD-Staaten nach Familienstand 2019 | Statista



Längst veraltet. Belgien liegt schon hinter uns. 

OECD: Bei Steuern und Abgaben ist Deutschland Spitzenreiter - WELT


----------



## glatt_rasiert (31. Juli 2020)

> "Der Lockdown infolge der Corona-Pandemie hat die Effekte der bereits  seit Monaten anhaltenden konjunkturellen Abschwächung noch verstärkt"



So kann man es auch nennen, ist so aber nicht ganz richtig. Wir hatten bereits den Zenit vor Corona überschritten, ein Einbruch wurde bereits letztes Jahr auf Anfang 2020 prognostiziert. 
Man hat dies nur unter dem Deckmantel der Coronapandemie verstecken wollen bzw. tat man dies.
Und offenbar hat man wieder einmal Nichts dazugelernt und setzt weiter auf Wachstum wo eigendlich nichts mehr zu holen ist. Mit einer gewollten Staatsverschuldung hat man es aber wieder möglich gemacht.
Das herabsetzten des standardisierten Wohlstandes wird wohl der nächste Schritt sein und sei es in Form von weiteren Enteignungen (Eigentum wie auch Rechten).


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> *: Absolut. Relativ betrachtet sind unsere Strompreise nichts außergewöhnliches. Es gibt mehrere Staaten, in denen die kWh kaum billiger ist und Deutschland ist seinerseits ein reiches Land. Vergleicht man Durchschnittseinkommen und Strompreise, lagen wir zumindest 2017 (aktuellere Zahlen habe ich gerade nicht griffbereit) ziemlich genau im Median. Beim Durchschnittsdeutschen hätte das Einkommen für 81 TWh gereicht, beim Durchschnittspanier dagegen nur für 71 TWh. Griechenland 51 TWh, Polen 47 TWh und Dauerschlusslicht Rumänien sogar nur 26 TWh. Natürlich gibt es auch Gegenbeispiele wie Finnland mit 167 TWh, aber insgesamt zahlen wir für Strom auch nur soviel, wie wir uns tatsächlich leisten können. Zumindest bei mir privat sind die Stromkosten auch eher klein im Vergleich zu beispielsweise Sozialversicherungen oder Einkommenssteuer; "arbeiten gehen" wird in Deutschland also härter bestraft als "Strom verschwenden". In Anbetracht von Arbeitslosenzahlen und Klimawandel bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass es eigentlich anders herum sein sollte.




Man darf aber nicht vom "Durchschnittseinkommen" ausgehen. Das ist so schwammig. Gehst du vom Brutto aus, so kann man gegenhalten, dass wir einen Spitzensteuersatz von 42% haben. Man müsste das "Netto" abzüglich Lebenserhaltungskosten ausrechnen, und zwar für jedes EU Land. Damit würden auch unterschiede, z.B. in der medizinischen Versorgung mitberechnet. So etwas hat meines Wissens noch keiner gemacht.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny1 (31. Juli 2020)

Es wird jede Kilowattstunde aus erneuerbaren Energien bezahlt, egal ob die Leistung benötigt wird oder überhaupt transportiert werden kann. Außerdem schwanken erneuerbare Energien, so dass konventionelle Kraftwerke hoch und runter regeln müssen. Das ist so wie wenn man mit dem Auto andauernd abbremst und beschleunigt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Weder zahlst Du Einkommensteuer, um Dich dafür zu bestrafen, dass Du arbeiten gehst, noch sollen Dich Abgaben wie die EEG-Umlage in erster Linie dafür bestrafen, dass Du Strom verschwendest. Ebenso wenig wie Dich die Mehrwertsteuer dafür bestrafen soll, dass Du etwas kaufst (ganz im Gegenteil; Konsum ist ja ausdrücklich erwünscht). Von daher ist diese Aussage komplett unsinnig und etwas, das ich von jemanden wie Dir nun wirklich nicht erwartet hätte.
> 
> Steuern und Abgaben sind keine Strafen, sondern sie dienen der Finanzierung des Gemeinwesens, und welchen Zusammenhang es zwischen Deiner Einkommensteuer und Deiner Stromrechnung geben soll, das erkläre uns bitte mal genauer. Deine Einkommensteuer hängt immer von Deinem ganz individuellen Einkommen ab, während Strom etwas ist, das zum Grundbedarf gehört und das sich - in gewissem Umfang und völlig unabhängig vom jeweiligen Einkommen - jeder leisten können soll. Alleine schon vor dem Hintergrund ergibt die Forderungen, das eine solle höher oder niedriger sein als das andere, wenig Sinn.



Wenn Steuern und Abgaben nur irgend ein Finanzierungsmittel wären, dann hätten wir stattdessen eine einheitliche Kopfpauschale. Sie sollen aber Lenkungswirkung entfalten, zum Teil steht das sogar ausdrücklich im Namen mit drin: Die "Ökosteuer" finanziert sind nicht die Ökologie und die "Erbschaftssteuer" dient nicht dazu, Hinterbliebenen etwas zukommen zu lassen. Auch bei der Einkommenssteuer, der Stromsteuer, den Sozialabgaben und den Netzengelten sind entsprechende Lenkungswirkungen gegeben. Betrachtet man sie Verhältnis zueinander, lenken sie aber nicht in die gewünschte Richtung, ganz im Gegenteil: Arbeit einzusparen und durch verbrauchsintensive Technik zu ersetzen, wird belohnt. Wenn eine Dienstreise mit der Bahn wegen unpassender Zeiten eine Übernachtung, also letztlich die Finanzierung von Hotelarbeitsplätzen erfordert, mit dem Auto aber am gleichen Tag möglich ist, gewinnt in Deutschland letzere Option haushoch, obwohl Politik und Gesellschaft sich darin einig sind, dass weniger Autoverkehr, weniger CO2 und mehr Arbeitsplätze wünschenswert wären.




SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht vom "Durchschnittseinkommen" ausgehen. Das ist so schwammig. Gehst du vom Brutto aus, so kann man gegenhalten, dass wir einen Spitzensteuersatz von 42% haben. Man müsste das "Netto" abzüglich Lebenserhaltungskosten ausrechnen, und zwar für jedes EU Land. Damit würden auch unterschiede, z.B. in der medizinischen Versorgung mitberechnet. So etwas hat meines Wissens noch keiner gemacht.



Da die medizinische und soziale Versorgung aus den einkommensabhängigen Abgaben finanziert werden, hast du diese Faktoren bei Betrachtung der Brutto-Einkommen schon teilweise berücksichtigt. Der Spitzensteuersatz dürfte dagegen diejenigen, für die Stromkosten ein kritisches Problem sind, nicht im geringsten interessieren. Da stellt sich eher die Frage nach der Warmwasserpauschale im ALGII-Satz, die für elektrische Durchlauferhitzer hinten und vorne nicht reicht.


----------



## Pu244 (31. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und das ganz ohne Speicher. Das ist ein Freude und zeigt, was regelungstechnisch machbar ist. Gab es Stromausfälle  wegen Instabilitäten?  Scheinbar nicht, zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden. Was wurde früher alles an Gerüchten in die Welt gesetzt, um die EE zu sabotieren. Schlimmste Szenarien wurden konstruiert von totalem Black Out und so weiter. Mir ist klar, dass das nicht ohne teure Eingriffe ging, aber wir sehen jetzt, es geht. Und der Anteil kann noch weiter erhöht werden, bis Stromspeicher in großem Stil notwendig werden.



Und wenn man den Stromverbrauch um 95% reduziert, dann kämen wir sogar auf 100% Erneuerbare und das mit den Kapazitäten von 1995!

Es geht um die Frage, ob man das auch mit dem normalen Verbrauch hinbekommt und da sieht es schlecht aus, Australien hat da so seine Erfahrungen gemacht.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hätten wir blos noch unsere eigene Solarindustrie, die von Merkel leider dem chinesischen Dumping schutzlos überlassen wurde.



Die Solarindustrie war auf Dauer einfach nicht zu halten, da es dank den manuellen Arbeitsschritten und dem Preiskampf so oder so eine Industrie ist, die in Billiglohnländer wandert.

Aber wie so oft hat alles zwei Seiten: ohne die geringen Preise wäre die Photovoltaik weltweit und auch in Europa nie so stark gewachsen



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Seit EInführung des EEG 2000 sind die  Arbeitslosenzahlen von ehedem über 12% auf 6% gefallen. Soviel zu  "Regenerative Energie zerstört Arbeitsplätze". Natürlich gibt es noch  andere Faktoren, aber es ist jetzt nicht so, dass die EE unsere  Wirtschaft zerstört.



Das liegt aber fast ausschließlich an weltwirtschaftlichen Bedingungen und dem Sozialdumping, das wir der SPD zu verdanken haben.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 30 Cent für eine kWh. Hmmm, wenn ich alternativ anstatt meiner 1kW Kreissäge mit der Hand säge, spare ich 30 Cent pro Stunde und schaffe nur noch ein Zehntel. Was ist am Strom teuer? Licht mit heutigen 2-5W LED Lampen ist so billig wie nie, mein Laptop ziekt mit Bildschirm keine 10W im Desktopbetrieb, etc.



Stell dich nicht absichtlich dumm, du weißt wie es gemeint ist. Strom ist in Deutschland extrem teuer und für viele ist die Stromrechnung ein echt harter Brocken.

Aber du gehörst ja zu den Profiteuren der großen Umverteilung von Unten nach oben, da kann ich deine Haltung nachvollziehen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Strom teurer werden, wenn weniger verbraucht wird?



Weil der EEG Strom zum Festpreis verkauft wird. Sprich: es wird sogar in den negativen Bereich gegangen, obwohl es Marktwirtschaftlich deutlich sinnvoller wäre, die Anlagen abzuschalten.

Wenn weniger Strom verbraucht würde, als die EEG Anlagen bereitstellen, dann würde die EEG Umlage sogar ins Unendliche steigen.

Momentan geht man von einer 3-4 Cent höheren EEG Umlage aus, der Kohleausstieg dürfte (konsequent umgesetzt) auch noch über 5 Cent pro kWh kosten, damit wären wir bei knapp 40 Cent (aber die Politik hat angekündigt einen Teil der Kosten zu übernehmen.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom exportieren wir ?
> Wie sieht die Stromaustauschsaldo?



Insgesamt exportiert Deutschland mehr, als importiert wird. Allerdings muß man auch sehen, was da expotiert wird. Wir exportieren sehr viel Strom, der durch die unstehtigen Erneuerbaren zustande kommt und importieren viel Strom, wenn die nicht liefern können.

Unterm Strich exportieren wir schlechten Strom und importieren guten.


----------



## Citizenpete (31. Juli 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom exportieren wir ?
> Wie sieht die Stromaustauschsaldo?



Die von mir genannten Zahlen sind der Saldo. Deutschland bezahlt oben drauf noch für die Abnahme des Stromes durch erneuerbare Energien.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2019 | Statista


----------



## shaboo (31. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn Steuern und Abgaben nur irgend ein Finanzierungsmittel wären, dann hätten wir stattdessen eine einheitliche Kopfpauschale. Sie sollen aber Lenkungswirkung entfalten, ...


Sorry, aber Du machst es echt nicht besser. Progressive Steuern gibt es deshalb, weil man die Leute in bestimmten Bereichen eben nicht pauschal, sondern entsprechend ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit besteuern möchte. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das man irgendwas lenken möchte, sondern schlicht damit, wie man Steuergerechtigkeit definiert. Oder willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, hinter der - mit steigendem Einkommen - prozentualen Steigerung der Einkommensteuer stecke eine "Lenkungswirkung" dergestalt, dass man Leute mit hohem Einkommen dazu bewegen möchte, weniger zu arbeiten oder zu verdienen? Klar kann man über den Begriff "gerechter Steuern" trefflich streiten, aber das ist nun wieder eine vollkommen andere Diskussion.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... zum Teil steht das sogar ausdrücklich im Namen mit drin: Die "Ökosteuer" finanziert sind nicht die Ökologie und die "Erbschaftssteuer" dient nicht dazu, Hinterbliebenen etwas zukommen zu lassen. Auch bei der Einkommenssteuer, der Stromsteuer, den Sozialabgaben und den Netzengelten sind entsprechende Lenkungswirkungen gegeben.


Siehe oben. Du kannst das nicht einfach alles in einen Topf werfen und pauschal jeder Steuer und jeder Abgabe eine beabsichtigte Lenkungswirkung unterstellen. Noch mal: Steuern wie die Einkommensteuer oder die Mehrwertsteuer sind reine Finanzierungsmittel; die sollen Dich weder dahin lenken, dass Du weniger verdienst noch dahin, dass Du weniger konsumierst. Gleiches gilt für die Sozialabgaben, die schlicht nötig sind, um die - wie wir alle wissen extrem hohen - Sozialausgaben stemmen zu können. Welche Lenkungswirkungen sollen das denn bitte konkret sein, von denen Du behauptest, dass sie "geblieben seien"?

Natürlich gibt es auch Abgaben mit Lenkungswirkung, wie zum Beispiel die EEG-Umlage, die Du ja zumindest dem Grunde nach befürworten müsstest, denn sie soll den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien fördern und damit den Klimaschutz. Dass das handwerklich furchtbar schlecht umgesetzt ist (z.B. weil man die Kosten dafür komplett auf die Privathaushalte abwälzt), da sind wird uns ja einig, trotzdem bleibt der Gedanke dahinter ein richtiger.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Betrachtet man sie Verhältnis zueinander, lenken sie aber nicht in die gewünschte Richtung, ganz im Gegenteil: Arbeit einzusparen und durch verbrauchsintensive Technik zu ersetzen, wird belohnt. Wenn eine Dienstreise mit der Bahn wegen unpassender Zeiten eine Übernachtung, also letztlich die Finanzierung von Hotelarbeitsplätzen erfordert, mit dem Auto aber am gleichen Tag möglich ist, gewinnt in Deutschland letzere Option haushoch, obwohl Politik und Gesellschaft sich darin einig sind, dass weniger Autoverkehr, weniger CO2 und mehr Arbeitsplätze wünschenswert wären.


Da sind wird uns nun wieder vollkommen einig: Die von der Politik geschaffenen Anreiz- und Lenkungssysteme sind oft widersprüchlich und arbeiten häufig gegeneinander, anstatt gemeinsame Ziele mit gegebenenfalls verschiedenen Prioritäten im Blick zu haben. Den wichtigsten Gegensatz (Auto - oder besser: individuelle Mobilität - versus Klima und Umwelt) sprichst Du ja auch an, wobei ich allerdings fürchte, dass gerade das einer ist, der mindestens genauso sehr an der Autovernarrtheit der Deutschen scheitert wie an der Politik in Berlin. Mittlerweile sollte eigentlich jeder begriffen haben, dass nachhaltige Klima- und Umweltpolitik - und vor allem auch ein lebenswertes Leben in unseren Städten - mit individueller Mobilität in dem überbordenden Maße, wie wir sie heute haben, grundsätzlich unvereinbar ist, und zwar völlig unabhängig davon, ob die Leute nun massenhaft in Benzin-, E- oder Wasserstoff-Vehikeln durch die Gegend gondeln. Würde man daran rütteln, würden allerdings weniger Autos verkauft; die Wertschöpfungskette Auto bricht zusammen; Armut und Verelendung erwarten uns; ganz Deutschland radikalisiert sich und wir fangen den vierten Weltkrieg an! Willst Du dafür verantwortlich sein? Klar ist das jetzt überspitzt, aber letzten Endes sind es Ängste genau dieser Art, mit der die Politik die Wähler immer wieder bei der Stange hält.

Weniger Autoverkehr und weniger CO2 sind eben leider bei uns kein Konsens, und zwar in der Gesellschaft noch viel weniger als in der Politik. Bei Lippenbekenntnissen dieser Art geht es nämlich immer nur um die Autos, die andere fahren, nicht um das eigene, und um das CO2, das von anderen emittiert wird, nicht um das, was man selber in die Luft bläst.


----------



## KremitTheFrag (31. Juli 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Du kannst das nicht einfach alles in einen Topf werfen und pauschal jeder Steuer und jeder Abgabe eine beabsichtigte Lenkungswirkung unterstellen. Noch mal: Steuern wie die Einkommensteuer oder die Mehrwertsteuer sind reine Finanzierungsmittel; die sollen Dich weder dahin lenken, dass Du weniger verdienst noch dahin, dass Du weniger konsumierst. Gleiches gilt für die Sozialabgaben, die schlicht nötig sind, um die - wie wir alle wissen extrem hohen - Sozialausgaben stemmen zu können. Welche Lenkungswirkungen sollen das denn bitte konkret sein, von denen Du behauptest, dass sie "geblieben seien"?
> 
> Natürlich gibt es auch Abgaben mit Lenkungswirkung, wie zum Beispiel die EEG-Umlage, die Du ja zumindest dem Grunde nach befürworten müsstest, denn sie soll den Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien fördern und damit den Klimaschutz. Dass das handwerklich furchtbar schlecht umgesetzt ist (z.B. weil man die Kosten dafür komplett auf die Privathaushalte abwälzt), da sind wird uns ja einig, trotzdem bleibt der Gedanke dahinter ein richtiger.



Sehr schöner Kommentar, der gut differenziert. Jetzt noch Umsatzsteuer statt Mehrwertsteuer verwenden und ich wäre überglücklich.

Es ließe sich zusätzlich noch trefflich darüber Streiten, ob die Erbschaft- und Schenkungssteuer mittelbar den Eigenkonsum steigern soll nach dem Motto lieber gebe ich es aus, als dem Staat doppelt Steuern zukommen zu lassen. 

Insgesamt interesiert mich diese News zum Stromkonsum grundsätzlich, auch wenn ich mich frage, was das Thema allgemeiner Stromverbrauch mit Computerhardware zu tun hat. ... Zwei Seelen schlagen ach in meiner Brust.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Solarindustrie war auf Dauer einfach nicht zu halten, da es dank den manuellen Arbeitsschritten und dem Preiskampf so oder so eine Industrie ist, die in Billiglohnländer wandert.



Geht der Trend nicht gerade bei der Photovoltaik zu vollautomatischer Produktion der Module? Bei den Zellen war diese jedenfalls schon zur Jahrtausendwende üblich, Halbleiter lassen sich schlecht von Hand fertigen, sodass die deutschen Hersteller hier keinen Nachteil hatten. Nur das mehrjährige Einfrieren des Heimatmarktes, während die Politik über Änderungen am urprünglichen EEG diskutierte, das war für die mittelständischen Unternehmen nicht überbrückbar.



> Momentan geht man von einer 3-4 Cent höheren EEG Umlage aus, der Kohleausstieg dürfte (konsequent umgesetzt) auch noch über 5 Cent pro kWh kosten, damit wären wir bei knapp 40 Cent (aber die Politik hat angekündigt einen Teil der Kosten zu übernehmen.



Der Kohleausstieg wird pauschal finanziert. Die Politik hat die Zustimmung der Kraftwerksbetreiber zu den späten Abschaltungen mit einer hohen Entschädigung erkauft, diese muss unabhängig vom Verbrauch bezahlt werden. Wenn Deutschland die nächsten Jahre weniger Kohlestrom verbraucht, dann steigt dadurch nicht der Preis des Kohleausstiegs, es wird nur noch deutlicher, dass man diesen auch durch eine Verteuerung der CO2-Zertifkate zu Lasten statt zu Gunsten der Kraftwerksbetreiber hätte durchsetzen können.



> Insgesamt exportiert Deutschland mehr, als importiert wird. Allerdings muß man auch sehen, was da expotiert wird. Wir exportieren sehr viel Strom, der durch die unstehtigen Erneuerbaren zustande kommt und importieren viel Strom, wenn die nicht liefern können.
> 
> Unterm Strich exportieren wir schlechten Strom und importieren guten.



Die aktuellsten Zahlen, die ich finden konnte, sind schon fünf Jahre alt. Aber seit 2015 sollte sich nicht so viel geändert haben und damals wurden mit Netto-Stromexporten von 50 TWh netto 2 Milliarden Euro Handelseinnahmen erzielt. Das sind ziemlich genau die 4 Cent pro kWh, mit der Strom in Deutschland gehandelt wird, was einen im Schnitt sehr ähnlichen Ein- wie Verkaufspreis nahelegt. Das ist gerade wegen EE-Anteil auch nicht unrealistisch, denn Deutschland exportiert vor allem im Hochsommer besonders stark, wenn Atomkraftwerke in Süd- und Westeuropa wegen Kühlwassermangel ihren Output runterfahren müssen, gleichzeitig aber der Verbrauch durch Klimaanlagen steigt und an klaren Wintertagen, wenn die Temperaturen stark fallen und in Frankreich weit verbreiteten Elektroheizungen für akuten Strommangel sorgen, während umgekehrt die deutsche Photovoltaik einen überdurchschnittlich hohen Ertrag einfährt.




shaboo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du machst es echt nicht besser. Progressive Steuern gibt es deshalb, weil man die Leute in bestimmten Bereichen eben nicht pauschal, sondern entsprechend ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit besteuern möchte. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das man irgendwas lenken möchte, sondern schlicht damit, wie man Steuergerechtigkeit definiert. Oder willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, hinter der - mit steigendem Einkommen - prozentualen Steigerung der Einkommensteuer stecke eine "Lenkungswirkung" dergestalt, dass man Leute mit hohem Einkommen dazu bewegen möchte, weniger zu arbeiten oder zu verdienen? Klar kann man über den Begriff "gerechter Steuern" trefflich streiten, aber das ist nun wieder eine vollkommen andere Diskussion.



Ich beschreibe nicht nur Soll-, sondern auch Ist-Effekte. Und natürlich haben hohe Lohnnebenkosten eine Lenkungswirkung. Nicht beim Arbeitnehmer, der nimmt gerne mehr Netto auch wenn dabei der Unterschied zwischen Brutto und Netto wächst, aber beim Arbeitgeber. Jemandem in Deutschland 2.000 Euro Netto anbieten zu können, ist teurer, als jemandem in Irland 2.000 Euro Netto anbieten zu können. (Hoffe ich. Bin zu faul nachzugucken, ob Irland wirklich ein geeignetes Beispiel ist. ^^) Wenn man als multinationaler Konzern also an zwei Orten Zugriff auf qualifiziertes Personal mit ähnlichen Nettogehaltserwartungen hat, ist es günstiger, einen neuen Arbeitsplatz außerhalb Deutschlands zu schaffen. Klarer Fall von Lenkungswirkung. Genauso die bereits beschriebene Abwägung Automatisierung versus Personal: Die geringere Automatisierung vieler Industrieprozesse in Osteuropa oder gar Asien liegt nicht daran, dass man in diesen Ländern keine Fertigungsstraßen bestellen könnte, sondern an den im Vergleich zu diesen niedrigeren Kosten für eine manuelle Umsetzung.

Das hat auch abseits des Stromverbrauchs ökologische Auswirkungen. Zum Beispiel lohnt es sich in Deutschland selten, etwas zu reparieren, weil ein Neukauf inklusive Mehrwertsteuer (@KremitTheFrag: Für Endkunden ist es eine solche und wird auch dementsprechend ausgezeichnet. ) und Transportkosten vom anderen Ende des Globus weniger kostet als die Arbeitszeit eines Technikers. Das gilt nicht mehr nur für Elektronik, sondern selbst für banale Mechanik. Wer an einem Fahrrad ein paar Verschleißteile (Bremsen, Tretlager, Kränze/Ritzel/Kettem, jeweils samt Einstellen) wechseln lässt, zahl schnell 300 bis 400 Euro. Dafür bekommt man im Baumarkt ein komplettes neues Fahrrad. Vieles, was man vor ein paar Jahrzehnten noch selbstverständlich hat machen lassen, ist heute nur noch für Bastler in Eigenarbeit rentabel, weil man da nur die reine Arbeitszeit "bezahlt". Aber in ein Geschäft zu gehen, wo die Stunde auf der Rechnung mindestens das Doppelte, eher das Dreifache (in KFZ-Werkstätten auch mehr als Vierfache) dessen kostet, was der Ausführende Netto erhält?


----------



## Research (31. Juli 2020)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Da fehlen mir nicht nur die Worte, das kotzt mich einfach nur noch an, was wir in diesem Land alles abdrücken müssen. Kein anderer zahlt so viele Steuern, kein anderer zahlt so viel Strom...
> 
> Hier gibt es den Vergleich der Strompreise unter den Ländern, einfach abartig, was wir zahlen müssen:
> 
> ...




Und bekommen dafür immer weniger.

Dann schauen wir uns den Rest der Steuern an. Steigen und neue Steuern, wie die 666te Abgabe auf Treibstoff. Also Den den du und ich brauchen um zur Arbeit zu kommen.
Kerosin ist natürlich befreit.

Und auch da, was bekommen wir für Rekordabgaben?


----------



## T-MAXX (31. Juli 2020)

Coronahin oder her, der Stromverbrauch seigt trotzdem. Es gleicht sich im Verbrauchsektor so oder so aus. Entweder die Industrie zieht mehr an Strom oder im Privatverbrauch.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (31. Juli 2020)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Und ob es Instabilitäten gab? Natürlich nicht, das wird ja durch die Kernkraftwerke im Ausland aufgefangen, dessen Strom wir dann wieder teuer zukaufen müssen


Tatsächlich baut Deutschland neue Hochspannungsleitungen in Richtung Frankreich und Tschechien. Vermutlich für Strom aus Wasserkraft 

Machen wir in Österreich übrigens auch so - seit über 30 Jahren - mit tschechischem Atomstrom. 

"Österreich setzt auf erneuerbare Energien und ist Atomstromfrei" = Totale Heuchelei und Scheinheiligkeit. 
Statt der 3 AKWs, die zusammen mit der Wasserkraft über 90% des öst. Strombedarfs gedeckt hätten, haben wir dann mehrere große Wärmekraftwerke (Kohle / Öl / Gas) gebaut, 
die seit Jahrzehnten fleißig CO2 emittieren. Dazu kommt noch die schwermetallbelastete, leicht radioaktive Kraftwerksasche.
Und wenn es trotzdem nicht reicht, müssen uns die Tschechen mit 10 - 30% Strom aus ihren AKWs aushelfen. Trotz zusätzlichem Ausbau von Erneuerbaren.

Sollten die Tschechen oder andere öst. Nachbarn aber neue AKWs planen, um die alten russischen Typen zu ersetzen, deckt Österreich die Länder mit (wirkungslosen) Zivilklagen ein.
Zusätzlich wuchten einige öst. Politiker ihre Gesichter in die Medien, um sich über die über die "bösen" Nachbarn zu beschweren und die Zeitungen (v.a. der Boulevard) verbreiten ein bisschen Panik.
Das funktioniert in Österreich immer - völlig egal ob Atomenergie, Gentechnik, Kernfusion, Genschere (Crisp) oder sonst was... 

Unsere Grünen sind übrigens auch gegen Kernfusion und wollen aus dem Euratom-Vertrag aussteigen - "mit Euratom werden neue AKWs finanziert" - was natürlich Bullshit ist, 
aber wenn es ein paar % Stimmen bringt, warum nicht auch "alternative Fakten" nutzen.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Instabilitäten


Apropos Instabilitäten: Die Schweden mussten im Juli ihr AKW Ringhals, das eigentlich Ende des Jahres stillgelegt werden sollte, als Backup wieder hochfahren um eventuelle Schwankungen im Netz auszugleichen.


----------



## Pu244 (1. August 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Geht der Trend nicht gerade bei der Photovoltaik zu vollautomatischer Produktion der Module? Bei den Zellen war diese jedenfalls schon zur Jahrtausendwende üblich, Halbleiter lassen sich schlecht von Hand fertigen, sodass die deutschen Hersteller hier keinen Nachteil hatten. Nur das mehrjährige Einfrieren des Heimatmarktes, während die Politik über Änderungen am urprünglichen EEG diskutierte, das war für die mittelständischen Unternehmen nicht überbrückbar.



Ich habe mal eine sehr gute Dokumentation über die Produktion angesehen, ich glaube es war Solarworld. Damals war noch viel Handarbeit dabei. Z.B. sind die einzelnen Zellen so groß, dass sie problemlos in die Spanne einer menschlichen Hand passen, da die einzelnen Wafer von Hand aus dem geschnittenem Ingot getrennt werden müssen, da es dafür keine Maschine gab. Insgesamt war extrem viel menschliche Arbeit erforderlich. Nur am Ende hatten sie eine Transporthilfe, die die fertigen Module mit Saugnäpfen aufgenommen und in die Kartons gepackt. Allerdings mußte da auch immer noch ein Mensch dahinterstehen und das Ding bedienen.

Schon damals (war so um 2008) habe ich mir gedacht, dass sich das am ehesten in Billiglohnländer verlagern läßt und so ist es dann gekommen.

Heute sind die Fabriken natürlich deutlich automatisierter, aber das wird wohl nicht helfen. Man kann das bei der sogenannten "Consumer Electonic" ganz gut sehen, die ist auch Großteils abgewandert, obwohl, dank moderner Bestückungsmaschinen, wenig Handarbeit erforderlich ist. Das Bisschen sorgt allerdings dafür, dass es in Hochlohnländern unrentabel ist. Am Ende kommt es meist auf die Kosten pro kW Peak an und da verliert man in Deutschland einfach. Obendrein werden quasi alle Innovationen binnen kurzer Zeit von den Chinesen kopiert, sprich man kann sich auch so nicht gut halten.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Kohleausstieg wird pauschal finanziert. Die Politik hat die Zustimmung der Kraftwerksbetreiber zu den späten Abschaltungen mit einer hohen Entschädigung erkauft, diese muss unabhängig vom Verbrauch bezahlt werden. Wenn Deutschland die nächsten Jahre weniger Kohlestrom verbraucht, dann steigt dadurch nicht der Preis des Kohleausstiegs, es wird nur noch deutlicher, dass man diesen auch durch eine Verteuerung der CO2-Zertifkate zu Lasten statt zu Gunsten der Kraftwerksbetreiber hätte durchsetzen können.



Die Entschädigungszahlungen sind nur ein winziger Teil der Kosten und mit ein paar Milliarden sogar extrem wenig, ich hatte da mit deutlich mehr gerechnet (allein das Abschalten der Kernkraftwerke, nach Fukushima, hat über 20 Mrd gekostet). Wesentlich wichtiger ist, dass statt billigem Kohlestrom nun teure Gaskraft genutzt wird, die ist gleich ein paar Cent teurer (so 3-4, es sei denn wir Fracken wie die Amis, aber das will man hier ja auch nicht). Dazu müssen diese Kraftwerke erst noch gebaut werden, das kostet einiges. Das Staat könnte das billiger machen, aber das ist Sozialismus und wir wissen alle, was das bedeutet: keine Bananen, lange Schlangen vor den Supermärkten, wenn es mal was gibt, Fernseher, die ein halbes Jahresgehalt kosten, Computer, die der letzte Mist sind, Autos auf die man knapp 20 Jahre warten muß, Sarah Wagenknecht als Ministerin für Volksbildung und Oskar Lafontaine als Staatsratsvorsitzender. Sowas kann keiner wollen und deshalb wird das ganze wohl wie gewohnt von Investoren gebaut, inklusive üppiger Rendite von jährlich ca. 8%, das treibt die Kosten.

Von daher wird der Kohleausstieg die Kosten gehörig nach oben treiben, wenn er denn kommt. Ernsthaft geplant wurde bisher nur wenig, bzw. garnichts. Von daher kann es durchaus dazu kommen, dass man viel Geld dafür bezahlen muß, dass die alten Kraftwerke weiterlaufen, so wie man es jetzt auch macht.

Übrigens hätte auch eine Verteuerung der CO2 Zertifikate die Verbraucher getroffen, so wie immer.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> (...)während umgekehrt die deutsche Photovoltaik einen überdurchschnittlich hohen Ertrag einfährt.



Photovoltaik spielt im Winter fast keine Rolle, da die Sonne nurnoch wenig scheint und dann auch noch in einem schlechten Winkel. Da hilft dann auch der etwas bessere Wirkungsgrad nichts. Gut 70% der Energieernte wird, bei der Photovoltaik, in den 4-5 Monaten im Sommer eingefahren, dass ist auch das Problem, wir brauchen die Energie zu einem recht großen Teil im Winter. Mit dem Energieprofil von Südafrika würden wir fast ideal hinkommen. So müßte allerdings der Großteil des Stroms teuer zwischengespeichert werden. Um den Äquator herum ist das etwas anderes, da steht die Solarenergie während des Jahres sehr gleichmäßig zu Verfügung und der Stromverbrauch ist auch sehr konstant. Deshalb wird sich das da auch am ehesten durchsetzen. Eine andere Nische sind Länder mit großen Stauseen, die als Speicher dienen, z.B. Venezuela und Norwegen. Wir haben leider beides nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (1. August 2020)

Die Preise steigen trotzdem,
habe letze Woche erst meine Abrechnung bekommen,
muss jetzt 7Taler mehr im Monat abdrücken.


----------



## Xzellenz (1. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Preise steigen trotzdem,
> habe letze Woche erst meine Abrechnung bekommen,
> muss jetzt 7Taler mehr im Monat abdrücken.



Kann dir nur raten dich an einen Energieberater zu wenden, falls du das noch nicht getan hast. Am besten jemand aus deinem Umfeld, den du persönlich kennst, da es leider auch schwarze Schafe darunter gibt. Achte darauf, dass die für Teleson arbeiten, die sind seriös. Der Energieberater sucht dir im besten Fall einen Zwei-Jahres-Vertrag mit Preisgarantie raus. Wird dich zwar langfristig nicht vor höheren Kosten bewahren, aber immerhin kannst du so Geld sparen. Diese EEG-Umlage ist einfach nur eine Schweinerei...wenn das so weitergeht, wird Strom bald schon ein Luxusgut sein.


----------



## Adi1 (3. August 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Kann dir nur raten dich an einen Energieberater zu wenden, falls du das noch nicht getan hast. Am besten jemand aus deinem Umfeld, den du persönlich kennst, da es leider auch schwarze Schafe darunter gibt. Achte darauf, dass die für Teleson arbeiten, die sind seriös. Der Energieberater sucht dir im besten Fall einen Zwei-Jahres-Vertrag mit Preisgarantie raus. Wird dich zwar langfristig nicht vor höheren Kosten bewahren, aber immerhin kannst du so Geld sparen. Diese EEG-Umlage ist einfach nur eine Schweinerei...wenn das so weitergeht, wird Strom bald schon ein Luxusgut sein.



Danke für den Tipp. 

So groß ist mein Stromverbrauch jetzt auch nicht,
dass sich ein Wechsel richtig lohnen würde.

Aber weißt du,
 warum ich trotzdem bei meinem regionalen Stromanbieter bleibe?

Da arbeiten Dresdner und die zahlen ihre Steuern auch bei uns.


----------

